# Geneva Campsite



## Hawcara (Jun 1, 2009)

We hope to go to Geneva in September. Is there a campsite that people would recommend that is close to the centre? Looking on Google Earth there seems to be a site to the north east, a TCS place pointe a la bise. 
Any thoughts would be much appreciated.
Thank you


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

don't know what it's like now, we were there 12 years ago (approx), and it was fine, by the lake and an easy bus ride / bike into Geneva.

http://www.tcs.ch/fr/voyages-camping/camping/offres/geneve-vesenaz.php


----------



## Hawcara (Jun 1, 2009)

Excellent Thank you.
Couldn't find that link at all.


----------

